# CPU and GPU temperature monitor software



## Muhamad Nazrin (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi everyone. Sorry if im posting this thread at the wrong section.

I need a help, can someone give me any software that can monitor CPU and GPU temperature at the idle and also when gaming process. I knew one, CPUI-Z maybe.

Most preferable, i do want a software that can appears/shows the temperature at the edge of the screen when i do play games.

Thanks for your help, thank you a lot :smile:

Have a nice day ahead!


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

I use hwmonitor from cpuid. Coretemp should do.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

HWMonitor - CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

HW Monitor would be the best all around app.
Are you experiencing problems?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Muhamad Nazrin said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry if im posting this thread at the wrong section.
> 
> I need a help, can someone give me any software that can monitor CPU and GPU temperature at the idle and also when gaming process. I knew one, CPUI-Z maybe.
> 
> ...


 CPUID, you can add the video card to the display as well(read up on it) you then check either AMD or Nvidia.link
CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------

